# Replacing spark plugs. Dielectric grease yay or nay?



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

Ive got 40K on the odometer. Time to get some preventive maintenance out of the way. Ive searched the forum and the net. I never changed plugs with coil packs. 

When I replace the plugs should I use dielectric grease or not?


----------



## kylegti07 (Apr 4, 2012)

grease is not needed keep those threads clean!!!!!


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

Threads? I'm not using anti-seize. Dielectric grease normally goes on the plug boots to keep moisture and carbon tracking from occurring on the plug.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

GTI2Slow said:


> Ive got 40K on the odometer. Time to get some preventive maintenance out of the way. Ive searched the forum and the net. I never changed plugs with coil packs.
> 
> When I replace the plugs should I use dielectric grease or not?


 It doesn't hurt to use dielectric grease on the plug ends where the coils snap onto.


----------



## kylegti07 (Apr 4, 2012)

:facepalm:haha re-read my post.... thought u were talking bout anti-seize for sum reason, but u can use it personally i have changed the plugs on my two fsi's and i have never needed the grease but to each their own.


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

Anti sieze in the threads is always a good idea. 

Dielectric grease is too. But for some reason I'm thinking the coil boots are preloaded with grease?? I swear they are... can't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## polska_ts (Jun 21, 2009)

i would do it a tube is like what a whopping 99 cents?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2012)

Personally, I always use anti-sieze on the threads and Dielectric grease on anything that could use it. I also use DG on the coil pack connections to help me keep water out of there when I clean my engine bay. Every little bit helps, and it's cheap as heck. 

:beer:


----------



## Bwinn (Jun 12, 2004)

This thread is useless


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

Bwinn said:


> This thread is useless


 Dielectric grease lowers the car, is it now Vortex approved enough for you? 

Anyhoo, the factory NGK plugs have a coating on them and they (NGK) specifically says not to use anti-seize. I'll put some grease on the coil boots just to block moisture.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

GTI2Slow said:


> Anyhoo, the factory NGK plugs have a coating on them and they (NGK) specifically says not to use anti-seize. I'll put some grease on the coil boots just to block moisture.


Do they really? Maybe i'm ignorant and never looked into this, but i've been running NGK plugs for over a decade, they always get a dab of copper anti-seize on the threads.

I always use dielectric grease with a plug change.

:thumbup:


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Replaced my plugs and coil packs a few weeks ago. Didn't use anti-seize on the plug threads, but I did use dielectric grease on the plug-to-coil connection out of habit.


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

Jay-Bee said:


> copper anti-seize


Not to be a picky internet douche but I'd use the regular stuff on an aluminum head, galvanic corrosion is real and will eat the threads.


----------

